# Puppy Winter Potty Training



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

Today is our first day with our new Vizsla puppy! I live in Ontario and its -10 to -14 currently. I was wondering when is a good time to start taking the puppy outdoors to potty train as opposed to indoors on puppy pads?
As of right now, he's only ben introduced to snow once, and when we tried to take him outside today he seems very hesitant so we came back without too much effort trying as we didn't want to introduce anything too complicated his first day and scare him.
Wish us luck as tonight will be our first trying to crate and sleep (open crate with play pen). 

Does anyone have any further advice for potty training or in general as this is my first puppy of this breed?
Cheers


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cutie. 
They do have puppy litter for potty training at this time of year.
Some of us just use squares of grass in a kids pool, or box. But we live where it's warmer.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Get a coat for him! Carry him to the spot, encourage potty, praise. The cold will actually work with you, they will go and want to be picked up and taken back inside. But, don't linger out there, it doesn't take much at that temp for frostbite to set in.

Down, done, up. 2-3x hr.


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

Smart! This is what I was hoping I would do but is there any way to introduce them to snow in a positive way? He seemed to be throughly uninterested in it/a little scared.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Newness is scary, even fun stuff..it's that self protective instinct.

So, you want to pair "Anxiety" with "Fun", go out, let him explore a bit, but bring a favorite toy to play with.

Don't coddle him, he needs to work thru his anxiety. Gentle reassurance and your silly, happy voice.


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

Great advice - and just in the knick of time! He went outside once we got him booties for the first time today! The only problem is it's really not a smooth process getting on a coat and booties then our coats and boots. We'll get it down to a science Im sure haha. But we did as you recommended which is potty, immediate praise, open playtime inside. 

Coddling is another one though, our Vizsla puppy is interesting because he seems to have an amazing temperament for new objects, sounds and environments and is so confident, but he is from the get-go obsessed with us. Wants to constantly be picked up and reaches and cries and can't stand being in a pen. Wants to roam free. We're trying to ignore it as the last thing I want is to promote separation anxiety later on. He's a pretty good boy so far! He woke up 7 times last night while voluntarily sleeping in his crate with the door open - not to be let out obviously - but he wants to be coddled or reassured back to bed (he's in the door of our bedroom, theres no space for his crate). Horrible me, I did because the screaming is terrible for the neighbours I'm sure but it only took 10 mins to get him to pee and then go back to bed staying in his crate. 

We went around giving both our neighbours bottles of wine and our numbers today as we plan to let him yelp it out. 
Any advice is loved there too - are all Vizsla puppies Velcro dogs from birth?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, they are all velcro.

There's a difference btwn "Coddling"..which is unnecessary indulgence which inhibits self confidence, self soothing, and mastery..and basic caregiving. 

So, if you take him outside and he's timid, you should offer reassurance and praise, not rush over and remove him from the learning situation.

If he's crying in his crate or pen, you should ignore it (as long as it's not a potty cry). 

If he's just sitting there and wants to be picked up and smooched or cuddled, go for it! If he follows you around, pay attention to him! They have emotional needs, meet them. A V that feels confident and safe in it's person's adoration of him will do absolutely anything in the world for you.

The difference in both is the context...what the expectations are and his reasons...as well as your control. You should always be in control, determining when it's OK and when it's not..he shouldn't be bullying you.


----------



## NW17 (Oct 15, 2017)

We’ve had our pup for just over a week now. We had freezing rain and ice to deal with the first few days. Since we have a deck with stairs that lead down to our yard, I bought a Fresh Patch for the deck. This helped us a ton and our puppy is already ringing the bell to go out now. Bonus, we don’t have to go very far in bad weather and risk carrying him down slippery stairs. 

Also, ours cried like crazy in his pen too whenever we weren’t interacting with him, but it’s getting better now after ignoring him and only giving him attention when he is quiet and calm. He is VERY attached too. I didn’t know it would be so instant either. These dogs are incredibly smart, I can’t believe how much he’s learned already.


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

I know! velcro dog is NOT an understatement. How is yours doing now with the Xpen? Unfortunately our V already learned how to climb up and out so we had to abandon! He is okay interacting with himself on his puppy bed if we tie his leash up to the beam in the middle of our home which is good, but it's not a long term solution for if we go obviously.

He cries bloody murder when we leave him in the crate? Because he's so attached I'm absolutely terrified of him developing separation anxiety. Have you just let him scream it out when you are away? I'm having a bit of the puppy blues!


----------



## NW17 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ours can almost climb out of the pen now too. I only use it if I have to run upstairs to grab something or if he’s in puppy timeout for biting. He doesn’t like his crate either. He’s fine at night, sleeps all night and is quiet from the start. Fine in the car too in the crate. However, when we leave him in it at the house he barks likes crazy. I’ve been giving treats in it and just practicing going in on command. I also give Kongs stuffed with goodies when we do leave, but if the snacks are gone he goes crazy in there. He’s always quiet and laying down when we come home though so I assume it doesn’t last too long...hopefully. We don’t leave him for more than a few hours at a time though.

How do you manage the biting? Any favorite chew toys? Mine doesn’t like Nylabones and bully sticks barely hold his attention. Trying to find some other options. Those teeth are so sharp!


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

We hired a few hours of private training to help with understanding puppy behaviour and corrections, and she's great and all but she INSISTS of all things he has an xpen. I just spent another 200 buying a new higher one even though we didn't even get to use this one for a straight week before he got out haha. Wish me luck! For the most part because we live in a one room warehouse loft we can keep an eye on him, but Vizsla puppies are so light on their feet you turn around for one second and they're missing! Im a little nervous to introduce the pen now that he's had free reign of the house (oops), but we'll see! I'll try the ignore route as suggested. 

Still having problems with weather -32 yesterday. A little bummed we have to use pee pads but he's going on them 8 out of 10 times so that's great. 

Weird thing happened - over night he basically became okay with his crate. No ryhme or reason, we had just been playing a lot of crate games with him (HIGHLY suggest). I also try and put him in the crate 5-10 mins before I leave and do random things as to not cue him of any specific leaving habits. He definitely has to be in the mood, or he protests a little. 

Biting? I wish I had some info for you, there's bites and cuts all over my hands and feet . Yelping does absolutely nothing no matter the tone. He's definitely way better than day 1, but if he's overstimulated - watch out! His favorite toy is not actually a chew toy but the Smart Love puppy we bought. I don't know about your guy, but I find he'll drop a toy for affection so it's also hard to keep his attention on toys. He only recently started liking the Bully Sticks, now they're his favourite. Maybe it's an acquired taste? I just always redirect him to a squeaky toy. If you want to keep their attention on something that talks also, I highly recommend the Babble Ball. 

Everyone I've met who has had a puppy just keeps saying "it gets better...", let's hope for the best!
Let me know if you find any good tips (on really anything haha).


----------



## Sunking61 (Nov 22, 2017)

Another Ontario Vizsla owner with a 3.5 month old puppy (Murphy). The cold can be a challenge because they hate the cold but I managed to get him pretty well trained. Made sure to bring him out at intervals through the same door and at first I went out with him (t-shirt in sub zero temps not fun LOL) eventually he started asking on his own. Even when it was -34c.... Needless to say he did not linger and got the job done. I kept a patch cleared of snow for him to use to make it easier...This latest warm spell has been great but the cold is coming back on the weekend...


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

I know, the weather is abysmal. We got out today for the first time without him freezing and had a great walk around some side streets. Honestly we've just had to pee pad train which we're really disappointed about. Are you in a home or an apartment building? 
We got out today for our first walk, If anyone wanted to say Hi I gave them a treat and he had to sit first so we can get some socialization in.
Mind telling me what intervals or schedule you were on?


----------



## Sunking61 (Nov 22, 2017)

I live in a house in the country on the Rideau River. Cold winds come off the river LOL. Murphy was initially on a close supervision routine as well as placing him outside frequently with lots of praise when he did something. I would do the puppy carry to bring him out everytime he woke up in his crate. Within a few weeks he was going to the door. He goes the whole night in his crate sometimes up to 9-10 hours....which I find amazing wish I could do that LOL. Now he is on his own and he has not had an accident in weeks. I have never had a dog house train that quickly and that easily.


----------



## NW17 (Oct 15, 2017)

Shayla your puppy is beautiful. I can’t imagine how hard it must be to potty train in the extreme cold, we have had a lot of rain and that is a struggle at times. He just looks at us and turns to go back in when it’s raining hard. Bully sticks are our friend too, and frozen Kongs. However the Kong’s don’t last long. The biting is terrible at times. He bit both of my sons in the back of their legs when they were playing very nicely with him. It’s frustrating, so I’m waiting “for it to get better”. ? We also still use the XPen for timeouts, it’s the only way to control the biting. He still doesn’t like his crate, if he’s in it for more than 2 hours during the day he pees in it. At night he holds it the whole time. 

Oh our trainer today told me if you freeze a damp rag with a few drops of vanilla on it the puppies will enjoy chewing on that. Also frozen carrots. I’ll be trying both of these ideas. The sun popped out today so we got to spend a few hours outside. It was great!


----------



## Sunking61 (Nov 22, 2017)

The frozen carrots make for a great distraction from chewing!


----------



## AndyJbandBowie (Jan 8, 2018)

We have fake grass turf on our balcony with pee pads underneath and its a life saver for the middle of the night pees.The issue with just pee pads indoors is we wouldn't want her to get used to going inside where it's warm (clearly more desirable) and on a surface that is a lot like clothes or towels. We got out girl in Nov so winter hasn't been her favourite ( the dressing process, the -20 windchill etc). We took her out every hour when we got her so turf was becoming very desirable in a condo. So glad we did it. She's potty trained so FAST. She waits at the balcony door to go pee. She hasn't had an accident since she was 10 weeks and she's 16 weeks now! She also knows which door to wait at when were at other peoples homes as well. So we're super happy she seems to understand that outside is for potty


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you! Your puppy is just so pretty - Those eyes! Does your pup like baths but not rain? That's also a hard one, mother nature definitely has no sympathy haha. I truly feel you on the biting.. I visited a friend last night and she asked why my hands and feet looked like a junkies basically. They're tender and raw at this point. However, Banjo is much better than day one even though its only been two weeks. We had to wait 4 days for a new Xpen that was taller and didn't have horizontal slats so he didn't jump out and that set us back. But now that we can have 10 second puppy timeouts so he's starting to get it. Biting = Not tolerated. 

Don't you love the "it gets better" from previous puppy owners. You can only hope right! 

I often wonder how long it takes before they can just hang out in a pen by themselves and not whine or need to be near you. Its hard to keep track of progress but I know he's made so much. 

Yes I have tried to frozen damp cloth, but vanilla is a whole new ballgame. Will try! Wish me luck as this week is his first socialization class, hoping it will tire him out for the day.


----------

